# yummy, yummy turkey!



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

just a wee post to wish all you american'ts out there in dp-land a very good thanksgiving...i'm going to fully stuff myself and gain 5 pounds and then work like mad to take it back off....and not work for 4 whole days! yipee!

so anyhow, have a lovely, lovely day...


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone....... :?: I'm mean Happy Turkey Day folks!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving..

Or I guess you could call it "How to survive your inlaws" for 2 days. My recipe is a 6 pack of budweiser, benadryl and eating like a starved ethiopian.

:cheers: kick some bronco ass today, Cowboys!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy Turkey Day to errrrrryone on the site

I can't wait for tommorrow! get to go to work on BLACK FRIDAY and probably have like 98 panic attacks under the beautiful flourescant lights that I love so much!


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> Happy Turkey Day to errrrrryone on the site
> 
> I can't wait for tommorrow! get to go to work on BLACK FRIDAY and probably have like 98 panic attacks under the beautiful flourescant lights that I love so much!


Oh God. Do you get paid extra?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

unfortunatley no


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Weren't you the one who prized this dark meat on my thighs?

lmao... this is very funny!


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Does anyone have any Tums? Sure wish I could dissociate from my stomach right about now.

L.C., I'm at my in-laws (Hey, THEY must have Tums somewhere). I'm guessing that now might be a bad time to look at the 'thighs' link, in case they either wake up or they check their history files. It _sounds_ funny, though.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanksgiving + DP just doesnt mix well...  I had a very hard time getting through it. I hope it went okay for everyone else.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> L.C., I'm at my in-laws (Hey, THEY must have Tums somewhere). I'm guessing that now might be a bad time to look at the 'thighs' link, in case they either wake up or they check their history files. It _sounds_ funny, though.


Don't worry, it's very clean!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

I can't wait to go to work in a few hours and be in the middle of the Holiday rush!!!!!!!!!

pray that I don't go insane


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> I can't wait to go to work in a few hours and be in the middle of the Holiday rush!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pray that I don't go insane


Good luck. Do you have to interact with the public very much? I hope not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah i have to help out customers and things of that nature.

Luckily I made it through yesterday, but get to go back to work tonight! lol


----------

